# [gelöst]Welche Module automatisch laden?

## Adana

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe mir die vergangene Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und ein Gentoo auf meinem Notebook installiert. Den Kernel habe ich nicht manuell kompiliert, sondern von genkernel erledigen lassen.

Nun ging es in dem Handbuch darum alle Module, die automatisch geladen werden sollen, in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 einzutragen.

ich habe mir die verfügbaren Module anzeigen lassen, doch so richtig weiter gebracht hat mich das nicht. Von daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich alle notwendigen Module eingetragen habe, oder nicht.

Wie kann ich am ehesten herausfinden, welche Module ich eintragen sollte, damit das System rund läuft, gibt es da irgend welche Hilfsmittel zu? Eine Liste, welche die Module erläutert? nicht immer lässt der name auf seine Funktion schließen. Und ich wollte nun nicht jedes einzelne Modul googlen.

Herzlichen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß,

AdanaLast edited by Adana on Sun May 22, 2011 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## V10lator

Anstelle jedes Modul zu googeln könntest du auch nachsehen welche Hardware du verwendest (lspci / lsusb).

Wenn die Module gerade eh geladen sind zeigt lspci -v auch an welche Hardware welches Modul verwendet.

Aber soll ich dir mal ein Geheimnis verraten?

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> cat: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 Vielleicht solltest du auf das automatische Laden des Kernels vertrauen und nur Module manuell laden lassen wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht?  :Wink: 

----------

## Adana

Hi V10lator!

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> Anstelle jedes Modul zu googeln könntest du auch nachsehen welche Hardware du verwendest (lspci / lsusb).
> 
> Wenn die Module gerade eh geladen sind zeigt lspci -v auch an welche Hardware welches Modul verwendet.

 

Ok, da kann ich schon mal was mit anfangen.

 *V10lator wrote:*   

> Aber soll ich dir mal ein Geheimnis verraten?
> 
>  *Quote:*   cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> cat: /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden Vielleicht solltest du auf das automatische Laden des Kernels vertrauen und nur Module manuell laden lassen wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht? 

 

Hmm, das verwirrt mich jetzt ein wenig. ich dachte, man füttert die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 mit den Modulen, die der Kernel automatisch laden soll, damit man sie nicht jedes mal manuell laden muß. Oder macht der Kernel das eh standardmäßig, so daß ich die Datei gar nicht brauche? Wenn ja, warum wurde das im Handbuch so vermittelt?

Sorry, wenn ich jetzt ein wenig Begriffsstutzig wirke, aber bislang habe ich mich nie sonderlich mit dem Kernel näher befasst, außer vielleicht mal ein Nvidia-Grafiktreiber-Modul zu kompilieren (was ja auch schon von Scripten übernommen wird).

Ich danke Dir jedenfalls für Deine Antwort.

Gruß,

Adana

----------

## V10lator

 *Adana wrote:*   

> Hmm, das verwirrt mich jetzt ein wenig. ich dachte, man füttert die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 mit den Modulen, die der Kernel automatisch laden soll, damit man sie nicht jedes mal manuell laden muß. Oder macht der Kernel das eh standardmäßig, so daß ich die Datei gar nicht brauche? Wenn ja, warum wurde das im Handbuch so vermittelt?

 Der Kernel kann die Module automatisch laden, ja. Sollte das nicht funktionieren kann man sie via modprobe nachladen. Um das nicht per Hand machen zu müssen gibt es diese Datei.  :Wink: 

Das gentoo Handbuch ist sehr gut geschrieben aber leider auch schon alt.

Mir ist gerade auch noch etwa eingefallen: Mittlerweile ist ja baselayout-2/OpenRC stable, damit ist diese Datei aber sowieso sinnlos:

 *Quote:*   

> Normalerweise fügen Sie bestimmte Kernelmodule mit den Parametern, die Sie an sie übergeben wollen, zur /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 hinzu, wenn Sie diese automatisch beim Booten geladen haben wollen. In baselayout-2 wird diese Datei nicht mehr verwendet. Stattdessen werden automatisch geladene Module und Modulparameter in eine Datei, /etc/conf.d/modules, gepackt, egal welche Kernelversion.

 (Quelle: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml )

Auch in der Datei /etc/conf.d/modules steht bei mir... nichts...  :Wink: 

Ich würde dir wirklich empfehlen diesen Schritt einfach zu überspringen. Sollten Module später nicht automatisch geladen werden kannst du die Module immernoch in die entsprechende Datei eintragen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Adana

Ahhh, jetzt dämmert es mir langsam, ok. Wieder was dazu gelernt.

Herzlichen Dank für die Erklärung!

Einen schönen Sonntag noch!

Gruß,

Adana

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hierzu sei noch angemerkt, daß udev beim Booten des Systems normalerweise sämtliche verfügbaren Kernelmodule lädt (mit Ausnahme derer, die in der blacklist geführt sind (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf)). Voraussetzung hierfür ist die Einstellung rc_coldplug="YES" in der Datei /etc/conf.d/udev, welche standardmäßig auch auf YES gesetzt ist bei einer frischen Installation.

----------

